# Best 15" fluorescent bulb (5g)



## splashme (May 19, 2005)

Hi. I have a 5g tank so there is basically no room for a second bulb. I currently have 15" 14W 18,000K Hagen Aqua-Glo light bulb but it will soon need to be replaced so I went shopping to 3 different pet stores to see if I could get a bulb that's about 6,500K at 15" but to no avail (I have heard that 6,500K is better for plants than 18,000K). I also searched the internet but didn't get anywhere.
I'm wondering if there is a bulb out there that is 15" but is around 6,500K. If not, is there a DIY solution? 

BTW - my tank holds a bunch of java fern that constantly reproduce and a few crypts but I'm planning on get a focus plant after I move.

Thanks,

SplashMe


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :razz:

Check out Big Al's they have 15" bulbs.

Also try Light Bulbs etc. they sale all types of bulbs.

Or try AH Supply for DIY fixtures.


----------

